

Feature request for Trello: let me pay you - espinchi
https://trello.com/card/let-me-pay-you-for-trello/4d5ea62fd76aa1136000000c/1178

======
espinchi
I just set one more goal in my life: build a product that's so good that
people ask me to charge for it.

